# Drop G# + DropA on 25.5"



## MildlyMoist (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey forum,

So i've searched for a bit and i havn't found a single thread that states specifically which string set i can use for both drop G# AND drop a

I think i can use 1 set for them as it's only a semitone between.

Was thinking 10-46/49 + 65-70

any thoughts ?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd suggest D'addario EXL110+ (10.5 - 48) and a 68. Smack bang in the middle of what I'd suggest for either tuning


----------



## Dayn (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't use stock string sets, but... I can at least say that what you've chosen sounds reasonable. I've used a .066 at 25.5" for G#, and I personally thought it was a little _tight_. I prefer lighter strings so I would think .065 (if it's a guitar string) would work. For me, at least.


----------



## charlieshreds (Feb 25, 2012)

I use the d'addario 8 string set and throw out the 74 and so basically i use 10-54 with a 64. And I tune drop b with a low f# and theres tons of clarity so those should be able to handle a and g


----------



## James B (Feb 25, 2012)

I made a thread almost exactly like this but with a 27" scale yesterday.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 26, 2012)

Drop A = .10-.46 with a low .70
Drop G# = .10-.48 with a low .74

If you do a .10-.48 with a low .72, it will probably work for both tunings so you can go back and fourth.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 26, 2012)

I had a PRS SE Custom 22 (25" scale length) 6-string set up in Drop-A# and Drop-A using a D'addario 13-62 set, but I swapped out the lowest string for a 70. As for my 7-string (26.5"), I kept it in Drop-G# and used a custom set of D'addario strings.

My recommendation for you using a 25.5" 7-string is to use a 11-48 set (yes, they have these as a "jazz set" I think) with a 74 on the low end. BOOM!

I guarantee you won't be disappointed.


----------



## EndOfWill (Feb 26, 2012)

I use Ernie Ball Skinny Top Heavy Bottoms or whatever they're called on my 6 string... 
I currently have it a Half step below standard 8 String tuning


----------



## Greatoliver (Feb 26, 2012)

I use 10-46 + 70 for drop A. You could just then tune down half a step for Gsharp.

However, using the 10.5s as EE suggested with a 72 may be your best bet. It may be a bit tight in drop A tuning.


----------



## F-417B (Feb 27, 2012)

it depends totally of the bridge and the headstock of your guitar.
I like to use 10-46+68 with a string-thru bridge and works for both tunings.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know why we're suggesting such huge strings. I have my 1527 set up with a 60 on the bottom in A, and its actually really tight.


----------



## Greatoliver (Feb 28, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't know why we're suggesting such huge strings. I have my 1527 set up with a 60 on the bottom in A, and its actually really tight.



"Really tight" is completely subjective. The reason people are suggesting 68s and 70s is because at 25.5", tuned to A, the tension roughly equals the average tension over a 10-46 set tuned to E standard at 25.5". As having roughly balanced sets is generally seen as desirable, this is why there have been these suggestions. 

I would personally think 60 would be floppy as hell


----------



## Asrial (Feb 28, 2012)

Greatoliver said:


> I would personally think 60 would be floppy as hell



I used 56 for my A. 
But I changed to open C on my 1527. I'm using 80 for my G, but that's IMO borderline too tight. I'd personally go 62'ish for A and 68 for G#.

And now I got the idea of tuning another guitar in EAEAEAE.


----------



## F-417B (Mar 5, 2012)

Asrial said:


> I used 56 for my A.



I USED A 46 IN G#


----------



## Winspear (Mar 5, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't know why we're suggesting such huge strings. I have my 1527 set up with a 60 on the bottom in A, and its actually really tight.





Greatoliver said:


> "Really tight" is completely subjective. The reason people are suggesting 68s and 70s is because at 25.5", tuned to A, the tension roughly equals the average tension over a 10-46 set tuned to E standard at 25.5". As having roughly balanced sets is generally seen as desirable, this is why there have been these suggestions.
> 
> I would personally think 60 would be floppy as hell



Haha, yeah. The strings sold in most 7 string sets are an odd match to say the least. Used to feel normal to me, but as soon as I read things on this forum I found myself upping the gauge everytime I restrang, all the way from 54 to 68 (drop A). Once you realise balanced tension, it's incredibly hard to go back.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 5, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Haha, yeah. The strings sold in most 7 string sets are an odd match to say the least. Used to feel normal to me, but as soon as I read things on this forum I found myself upping the gauge everytime I restrang, all the way from 54 to 68 (drop A). Once you realise balanced tension, it's incredibly hard to go back.


 
You got that right. I used to use a .11-.58 set in drop A. Too loose on the A and too tight on the rest. Couldn't figure out why it sounded so bad. Then I got a .11-.48 set with a low .68 and it felt a lot better. Then I got a .09-.46 set with a low .70 and it was perfect


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 5, 2012)

I use standard 10's for my mockingbird and i go to drop a with no floppyness. g gets a little loose but not unbearibly loose.


----------



## samdaman87 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have an RG7321 and I want to be in drop A without the strings being to floppy. Should I go with .10-.48 and a .68? What kind of string packs would I have to buy?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 14, 2012)

samdaman87 said:


> I have an RG7321 and I want to be in drop A without the strings being to floppy. Should I go with .10-.48 and a .68? What kind of string packs would I have to buy?


 
Just buy a .10-.48 pack then get a single .68. Company's never seem to make the right strings all in one pack. I get mine from the D'Addario site.


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 14, 2012)

This thread should have all the information that you need.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 16, 2012)

I swear by d'addario light top heavy bottom 8 string set. I just toss out the .74 which leaves me with .10 - .64. Sometimes I feel like a .66 for the low a would b necesarry but it just takes a couple days for me too adjust


----------



## asilayamazing (Mar 18, 2012)

smaller scale is higher tension? or less? i cant remember, i do have a 25.5 an 2 27's i think and i couldnt figure out for a couple months after i bought 25.5 why my old strings wouldnt work. had to find new set for the smaller scale.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 18, 2012)

Smaller scale = less tension.


----------



## Scrubface05 (Mar 18, 2012)

I use a light top heavy bottom d'addario set + a 70.. I have a 25.5" scale as well. 
so it's -
.010
.013
.017
.030
.042
.052
.070


----------



## asilayamazing (Mar 18, 2012)

Scrubface05 said:


> I use a light top heavy bottom d'addario set + a 70.. I have a 25.5" scale as well.
> so it's -
> .010
> .013
> ...


this looks good to me. could maybe go a bit smaller an the 70 but. i had to try a few to find the right one but im in G standard with a 70 now barely fit thru the peg. gotta gap that b***h out!! still a lil floppy not horrible but ya.

EDIT: i guess my new 7 is 25.5 as well 70 for drop g before i had a 65 for a and was pretty good


----------



## asilayamazing (Mar 18, 2012)

what would you guys think a daddario 11-49 +70 for g standard cstandard whatever? lol might be too light but i have one lying around my 7 has too thick on right now.


----------

